# Trovoada na Quinta do Conde, Sesimbra - 28-05-11



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 20:45)

Ora bem, foi fraca, apenas tive um total acumulado de 6.5mm hoje e já sei que arrisquei demasiado... 

Cá vão os registos 

Inicio a Sul:




















E não apanhei mais porque tinha a máquina a apontar pró lado errado 

Já no fim, a Este:





Norte (o que causou a precipitação forte e inundações em Corroios:









E por fim o vídeo editado por mim 


Espero que gostem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mai 2011 às 22:01)

Muito fixe os filme... 

Boas fotos!!


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2011 às 13:39)

Muito bom, Geiras !

5 estrelas, o video então está fenomenal, na minha opinião !


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2011 às 16:08)

Bom registo e boa colheita de raios 

Parabéns


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mai 2011 às 19:19)

Muto bom


----------



## Norther (30 Mai 2011 às 20:09)

Muito bom Geiras, adorei o video


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 01:00)

À grande Geiras! Tu és o homem das belas montagens cinematográficas! 

Bom resumo e muito bem elaborado! 

Obrigado! Amanhã tenho de ver novamente o filme mas com o som bem alto! CABUMMMM!!!!


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 01:04)

actioman disse:


> À grande Geiras! Tu és o homem das belas montagens cinematográficas!
> 
> Bom resumo e muito bem elaborado!
> 
> Obrigado! Amanhã tenho de ver novamente o filme mas com o som bem alto! CABUMMMM!!!!



eheh, o som do trovão não é bem audível, mesmo com o volume alto 

Obrigado pessoal


----------

